# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Libraria me mire ne Tirane?

## Ver

Si mendoni cila eshte libraria me e mire ne Tirane, persa i perket shumellojshmerise se titujve, si shqiptare dhe te huaj, cilesise se librave (jo vetem bestsellers), njohurive te stafit per te rekomanduar libra, vendndodhjes, orarit, etj.?

----------


## Jack Watson

Librari "Albania" te blloku, mpelqen se mund t'i shikosh vet librat, pa ndërhy shitsja. Gjithashtu e rregullt, gjen libra.

----------


## Ver

> Librari "Albania" te blloku, mpelqen se mund t'i shikosh vet librat, pa ndërhy shitsja. Gjithashtu e rregullt, gjen libra.


Edhe mua me pelqen librari Albania, me pelqejne edhe Friends Bookstore, International Bookstore dhe nje librari te rruga M. Shyri, kurse libri universitar per librat e shkolles eshte skandal.

----------


## desaparacidos

Ka shume. Mua me pelqen Shtepia e librit te Elisa/Policia, dhe ajo ne qender, se mbaj mend emrin, Albania ndoshta.

Sidoqofte edhe te Mylsym Shyri jane nja dy a tre te lezetshme

----------

